# Rental house insurance



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Can anybody recommend an insurance company that will insure a rental home for contents,etc in Saskatchewan.can I apply online? Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sean2012 said:


> Can anybody recommend an insurance company that will insure a rental home for contents,etc in Saskatchewan.can I apply online? Thanks


This is what I did:

* Put together a comprehensive list of our belongings 
* Went to an Insurance Broker's office 
* Combined all my Insurance Policies and got a much better deal.

You might want to check here for options. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I went to a local State Farm rep. They were at that time the ones who offered us a car insurance + renters policy for the cheapest price. After >1 year, I changed to Avivia because they offered the best price for our -by that time- 2 cars + our house (owner).
Ask around for quotes, that gives you the best idea. And look at the coverage and your deductibles, because they have an influence on the price you pay.


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replys


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

mweeks said:


> Check out The Sunrise Group


I see they deleted your messages in the USA subforum (Florida), because they assume you were advertising for this company? You have experience with this insurance in both the USA and in Canada?


----------

